# WorkRoom/Garage Extension



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

So what does one do with a slab behind his garage? Well I had that problem until I got tired of all the stuff in my garageâ€¦A boat, 2 four-wheelers, drill press, air compressor, etc. etc. Taking up all the room and leaving me with no room to really work anymore. So I decided to sell some items to get some cash and then I proceeded to buy some lumber and well the outcome is a workroom/garage extension. Now I just started this about 2 weeks ago and opening weekend of deer season was in between, and being that I am completely solo on this build it has come together pretty quickly. Although I have quite a ways to go, I thought I would share some progress pics of the build. Now keep in mind I have never build or framed anything to this magnitude (just a few deer stands), so there will be some,â€ oh should have done thisâ€ or â€œthat isnâ€™t going to workâ€ outcomes but to say the least I am pretty happy with the way it is coming out, and definitely learning where I should of or could of done things a little different but in the end I know it will be awesome to be able to work in my garage again. So far I have got all of the framing done ( I think ) along with the roof rafters and sheathing up, I also utilized a boat windshield for the windows only one half way installed so far. In the end it should look like it is a part of the house with hardi-plank fully trimmed etc. I will not be opening the garage all the way up but instead using a manhole through the garage to access the room. The room will be 128 sq ft. (roughly 16ft by 8ft) which will house my work bench, drill press, scroll saw and stand, and my toolboxes. I plan on leaving the air compressor in the main garage and just running stainless steel lines into the room for compressed air ( already ran throughout the garage) I have multiple electrical outlets on the shared wall so for electricity I plan on just turning a couple of them around so I wonâ€™t have to wire up anything. Well here are some pics and more to come as I progress. As of now the sheathing for the roof is on also but no pic of that. I am pretty excited about this and hope it turns out just like what is in my head. LOL!!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Is that bottom plate treated? It also is standard practice to double the top plates.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

pacontender said:


> Is that bottom plate treated? It also is standard practice to double the top plates.


yeah that was one of the oh should have done it this way moments...LOL:headknock not sure what I was thinking.:headknock. but I got a plan to resolve it:cop:.. got some buddies coming over and we are going to attempt to lift each wall an slide a new bottom plate under the frame that is treated if we cant get it done I will have enough guys to help disassemble and reassemble pretty quickly. its more of a shed kind of build since it will not be part of the actual garage structure.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I think you'll need a gutter to keep water from splashing on the door and running under the threshold.Your going to enjoy the helll outta the extra room!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

little more done... boxed it completely in, cut the door from the garage, shingled the roof. moved the bench in.. it is usable now.. still more things to complete but she has lights and power. the kiddo was uncertain about the door LOL!!!! she has had a blast helping out here and there!!!
still need to paint, and some other details but it is coming along nicely. and even better I gained a lot more room back in the main garage!!!:dance:


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

And when I got home yesterday after the rains.... BONE DRY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I can only see one thing I would add, if you put some flashing so it goes under the drip edge of the house roof and bend so it lays flat on the new roof it will help keep rain from blowing in under it and leaking into the wall between the garage n workshop.'


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

My Little Big boat said:


> I can only see one thing I would add, if you put some flashing so it goes under the drip edge of the house roof and bend so it lays flat on the new roof it will help keep rain from blowing in under it and leaking into the wall between the garage n workshop.'


Yeah i was debating that and i plan on it soon. I thinking about putting some around the bottom run under the sheathing and bury a little of it. I Think it would help it last little longer for the frame. I got anout 1.5 inches of rain in about 1.5 hours the other day i thought for sure it would be wet inside but it wasnt..sad but the high light of my day


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol
Not having water inside is always a good thing!


----------

